# obx fishing.....when, and where



## al wilson (Jan 21, 2003)

going down the first week in june, what will be running, and any suggestions where to surf fish, have had some luck in the past but nothing to brag about, mostly fished the sound, but since have concentrated mostly on the surf fishing. Does anyone know of a site that has a list of what is running during certain months. what to catch at what times. i can't wait till june i need a hold me over quick fix long weekend trip...

any info would be greatly appreciated.....thankx


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

http://www.segetaway.com/OuterBanks/Fishing.html http://obxfishing.com/tobpiers.htmhttp://obxfishing.com/WhatsBitingWh en.htm http://obxfishing.com/WhatsBitingWhen.htm 
Hope these help.
T<---->Lines
Kozlow
P/S here are some past links I posted http://www.pierandsurf.com/cgi-bin/ultbb/ultimatebb.cgi?ubb=get_topic&f=3&t=000342


----------



## rockhead (Nov 6, 2002)

reddrumtackle.com


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2003)

I go down there every year with family during the first week of June. Great time to go...cheap rates, great weather, and not near the crowds because the kids are not out of school yet.

Your best bet will be either the peirs or the sound. The beaches can be very unrewarding at this time of the year.

Search George's fishing reports

I have had luck fishing 2 hours either side of high tide at the Army Corp of Engineers peir. I caught several striper (yeah, that's right...striper!) right around the 28" range last year during that time on spoons sweetened with a bucktail at that peir. Park in Osprey towards the back and walk down...


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Al,June is a great pick!! So many options.  Fishing from Point to Hatteras Inlet and even a ferry ride over to Ocracoke can produce a variety of fish. Pompano,Seamullet,Spanish,and all kinds of smaller eating fish.. If you are in the right spot at right time,you could catcha banner size drummie or cobe as well!! Piers could produce you a king mack or cobe as well as the smaller eating fish too..You couldn't have picked a better time to try...


----------



## Fish Hunter (Jul 31, 2002)

You could also charter with Drumdum above. One of the finest on the island. Know how to catch dem drummies as well as a large variety of other finned friends.


----------

